# Fish food



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Can't seem to get bluegill to even try this feed. I tried it in my pond for 3 days straight and also at golf course pond this morning...no luck. 
The nuggets actually seem to create a little ripple fizz few seconds after hitting the water.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If there's something they will eat, throw some of that in & get them feeding, then mix some of the feed in & see what happens. I have yet to find a fish food that they are crazy about but have had a little success. Takes a while to train fish


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Fish love Purina Auquamax. It is a fished based high protein feed. The low protein plant based feeds like in the picture from the original poster aren’t as attractive to fish. Bluegills and catfish will eventually eat the cheap stuff, but the gamefish won’t eat it. You can smell and feel the difference in feeds just holding them in your hand. The good stuff smells like fish and has some oil in it. The cheap stuff is dry and smells like dirt. It will take longer than 3 days to get fish habituated to a feeding program.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for replies and suggestions. Much appreciated.
I see tractor supply has some different styles of the Purina aquamax... Is there one that you would suggest?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would get the MVP, 500, or 600. I use/have used all of these. The MVP is slightly higher protein, multiple sizes, and a combo of sinking and floating pellets. The 500 and 600 are both floating pellets. The 500 is slightly smaller than the 600. I've been using the 500 and 600 lately because I like all floating pellets. The MVP might be good to start with since it has multiple size pellets and some sinking pellets mixed in. The sinking pellets seem to be good for feed training fish that are hesitant to surface feed. I started to feed train my fish with cheap food originally before I knew better. After that failed I tried the MVP and it was a game changer. Good luck and report back!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I try to feed at the same time everyday. The fish are lined up and waiting for me to get there everyday.


----------

